# Oil cooler kit.



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone know an affordable oil cooler kit for the 2.5? BFI maybe?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what for?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Mainly general health of the engine and oil.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

based on my experience, and my testing with vag com showed the stock oil sink very capable for NA temps.

on NA i see no need for it. unless you want to race for over 30 mins at a time, there is no point.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

cooling oil after start/warm up is always helpful...na, turbo, sc, daily or racing 

INA has a nice kit, we have used it before and works well.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

on my testing and logging, (i can send you the file upon request) i found a MAX temp of 120C for a VERY brief moment while a high RPMS and low speed.

this happened almost at the end of the tests.

keep in mind, i kept the car on +5000 RPMs for 30 mins.

so, with my mods, and my driving tests i saw absolutely no reason to buy an oil cooler, yet.

Is an oil cooler ALWAYS helpful? no.
Josh, you know this. spending money on an unnecesary part is not helpful. running temps similar to what the oem can do (on NA mode) is pointless, and since some oil cooler kits DONT have a t-stat, overcooling CAN happen.

so why do it? if you are racing, sure... go ahead.
auto X? not really needed.
turbo? sure, go.

i also drove on helen, GA for almost an hour at high RPMS, and there too saw the oil temps to be "normal"... but no, i didnt log it. It COULD have spiked to over 120... but it was never above said temp upon driving.

PS, not looking to start a war.

If someone wants, feel free to log your oil temps on vag com, and discuss your findings.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you DROVE under LOAD for 30 mins at 5000rpm's?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> you DROVE under LOAD for 30 mins at 5000rpm's?


lol, yes.
stupid? yes, i was aware of the fact.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

btw, not trying to start war either...

as i posted 1st. AFTER warm up....a cooler won't hurt at all. use a Tstat setup which INA includes and your set. it will regulate when the oil DOES need to be cooled. its not a waste for na, but its not 100% needed either. we installed one on the ITB hill climb car and that works well. he's at 4000-7300 at all times for 2-5 miles up hill and turns. BUT he drives the car to and from the track and around town. infact it'll be driven from pittsburg to here tomorrow for me to run


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> btw, not trying to start war either...
> 
> as i posted 1st. AFTER warm up....a cooler won't hurt at all. use a Tstat setup which INA includes and your set. it will regulate when the oil DOES need to be cooled. its not a waste for na, but its not 100% needed either. we installed one on the ITB hill climb car and that works well. he's at 4000-7300 at all times for 2-5 miles up hill and turns. BUT he drives the car to and from the track and around town. infact it'll be driven from pittsburg to here tomorrow for me to run


lol, on his case it makes a LOT of sense.

no, i dont want war either, but i was being honest. driving at such RPMs for such a time its stupid, moronic and could cause permanent damage... thankfully nothing bad came of it. 

for the record, i DO NOT recommend driving in such manner.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> on my testing and logging, (i can send you the file upon request) i found a MAX temp of 120C for a VERY brief moment while a high RPMS and low speed.


What exactly are you logging? Oil temperature?
Your OEM heat exchanger will never be as efficient in cooling oil as an air cooled oil cooler. There is a reason every race bred production vehicle air cools oil and not "water cools" oil.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> What exactly are you logging? Oil temperature?
> Your OEM heat exchanger will never be as efficient in cooling oil as an air cooled oil cooler. There is a reason every race bred production vehicle air cools oil and not "water cools" oil.


intake air temp
coolant temp
oil temp
timing on each cylinder
rpm
lambda (AFR)
speed
ambient temp


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> intake air temp
> coolant temp
> oil temp
> timing on each cylinder
> ...


How are you logging oil temperature??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> How are you logging oil temperature??


all in vag com.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> all in vag com.


How?
There is 1 single oil pressure sender on the oil filter housing. There is NO oil TEMPERATURE sender on North American MKV 2.5 motors so whatever you are doing to log oil temperature is giving you a false or assumed reading.
Food for thought:

On VW Golf GTI that we installed a DSG oil cooler kit on. Coolant temperature sits pretty @ 90*C but using an external guage the oil temperature was 125*C. At 130*C the car would go into limp mode. Unless you are running an external oil temperature guage you will not be able to accurately monitor oil temperature.

Air Cooled Oil Cooler > Water Cooled Oil Cooler.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

nice.......:wave:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

I love when people get shut down.

:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/m_blocks/130-137.html

group 134 field 0.

i'll see what i can do to determine weather its measured or "assumed".


----------

